# Excel Quizzes



## DiscoPistol (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi all,

After many years messing around with Excel and VBA for lazy and unappreciative bosses, I decided a while ago to use Excel for good and not evil and started writing quizzes for my colleagues.

These started in the usual way '=If(a2=a3,"Correct","Wrong") but have become more advanced as I learn more VBA.

I was wondering if anyone else was into this 'slightly geeky' pastime and if there were any quizzes out there that I could, mmm, look at for inspiration!

Many Thanks

DP


----------



## atmospheric (Jun 14, 2006)

I've been sent a pretty good Pop Group Quiz (origin unknown) based in Excel. PM me your email addy and I'll forward it.


----------



## Hermantoothtrot (Jul 15, 2012)

Loads here

http://planetquiz.elementfx.com/


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Jul 16, 2012)

There are a few here at the MrExcel by Akashwani.

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?545907-Quiz-anyone


----------

